# Clearwater at Pier 60



## Schick702 (Jun 5, 2017)

Evening everyone,

I will be traveling to Clearwater January 8th and will be there a few days for work. But I am hoping to be able to sneak away and get a few lines wet. I will be staying right across from Pier 60. Is that pier a good one to fish from? Is there somewhere else I should try? Whats biting now? I will be traveling with my travel surf rod and travel inshore rod, so I can surf or hit a few inlets. Im from VA so I fish VA and NC coastal lines. I am going to assume that FL will have more of a selection of biting fish. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

I've never fished there, but if you can find a inlet, you should be able to find some Reds, snook, and probably some good flounder at this time of year, good luck.


----------

